

Ask HN: What materials things do you covet? - rokhayakebe

It is a good exercise to write down the material things you have to get in your life. I tried to make a list several times, and I have never been able to go above 10 items. Here are the items that remain constant:<p>- Rocio Romero LV or something in that nature. ($125k maybe)<p>- Vintage Schwimm bicycle ($500),<p>- A motorcycle, a cruiser preferably, and it does not have to be new. ($5-$7000)<p>- A lifetime supply of Hanes ($9000, random number).<p>- A private jet.<p>What are some things you feel you must just have (maybe once your startup exits successfully)?
======
philwelch
A recent computer, a mattress to put on the floor, some books, and an
efficient means of transportation.

Of course, I already have those things. What I covet is having enough money to
fill my belly and my mind without having to work for it 40 hours a week for 40
years.

~~~
weaksauce
Time is my answer.

------
pavelludiq
Honestly, its hard for me to answer your question. I like stuff, but i don't
really need any of it. But it would be nice to learn to ride a motor bike, or
play the guitar, and for those activities you need a bike and a guitar, so as
a means to those goals, thats what i need, but i don't need objects just
because of them selfs. I don't need a computer, all i need is a tool to write
code. At least thats how i view my materialism. Its my pragmatism that makes
me a materialist, not some inner need to have things.

------
jacquesm
I'm tempted to write 'my son', he is after all 'material', but that's
stretching it a bit, so I'll settle for a tenor saxophone.

The trick I think is not to covet the next thing that you haven't got but to
be happy with that which you do have and to treat anything that comes your way
over and beyond that as a pleasant surprise.

------
JimmyL
\- Original Le Corbusier LC4 \- Convertible sports car \- Star Alliance Super-
Elite card \- Man Ray/Ansel Adams original photographs \- 100+ year-old trees
\- Cottage on a nice lake

------
chaosprophet
Alienware AllPowerful Gaming Laptop

Gulfstream G650 (it's not even in production yet)

A house on a beachfront

A Jaguar E-type in pristine condition

------
fburnaby
I want a house. One with a really nice kitchen. With plate-racks. Grad school
was a bad choice in this regard.

~~~
planck
I read that as "a really nice kitten," and found myself agreeing with you. A
house and a nice kitten sound pretty good.

------
bkrausz
Tesla

The sports car, not the video card (I had one of those once, not as useful as
you'd think).

------
MaysonL
Lifetime TED membership.

------
dantheman
An island

